# error(5) in vevo check



## vinay.pathuri (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi 

I am new to this blog , i am in confusion yesterday i got visa approval , while i am checking my visa grant details in VEVO it shows " your query cannot be processed as the system has encounteerd an error(5).please contact local office of this department " pllease help me what kind of error it is ?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Why do you wanna check on Vevo??? You do get a visa grant letter..... 

Girl Aussie


----------



## vinay.pathuri (Dec 21, 2015)

girlaussie said:


> Why do you wanna check on Vevo??? You do get a visa grant letter.....
> 
> Girl Aussie


hi
visa grant letter is enough for travelling ? so no need to worry about the VEVO


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

vinay.pathuri said:


> hi
> visa grant letter is enough for travelling ? so no need to worry about the VEVO


Yes it's enough, but it should appear or VEVO as well. U check tmrw again and if it isn't appearing then contact the concerned. 

For me, while converting my SB account to NRO, my bank checked my VIsa application online via VEVO... so it's better it appers there as well.

Still i feel it's a system issue and it will appear till tmrw.


----------

